# Amazing breakthrough with Quinn!



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm in shock at the moment... Quinn has gone from hissy and flighty to laid-back and snuggly in the space of literally ONE NIGHT.

Here's some background on Quinn:

She was a young aviary bird who we adopted when we saw her for sale 1/4 price with a sign saying she couldn't fly. She was skinny and dirty and her keel bone stuck straight out.

The avian vet said she had no illnesses and her wings were fine, she just lacked the muscle mass for flight. He could only guess as to how she'd come to be in that condition.


I've had her for 6 months now. She initially bit, but within a day she stopped. She's never stopped hissing, but I can live with that.
Over the last 3 months she's been becoming an increasingly strong flier. She'll never be as strong as my other tiels, but she can fly laps around rooms effortlessly now.
She sometimes flies from the cage to my shoulder, which is always a treat.

Tonight, I had her out of the cage and was giving her a quick scritch (I often reach in, pull her out and into my chest for a cuddle. She doesn't mind too much, but she won't step up unless it's bath time). Then, I looked at the brand new aviator harness I bought and I realised what PERFECT exercise it would be for Quinn, with no doors or mirrors to hit.

Since she's so small and light she was easy to get into the harness (Harley struggles way more). She was a bit pissy at first but quickly got used to it. For the first time since I got her she's been choosing to sit on my lap and has scratches where she closes her eyes and moves her head around. She's not shaking with fear like she usually does out of the cage, she's relaxed and acting like a tiel... she never used to play or explore, but she's playing with the cord and my clothes and my earrings, things she's never done.



I'm completely in awe of the transformation. She acts like a tame bird when she's wearing the harness and readily lets me put it on her - and all that without her having taken her first flight yet!


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

wow thats great.im happy for you.so your tiel shook to.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Whoa, that's an excellent transformation! what a good girl Quinn is. 

Hope maybe one day you'll be able to see her tameness without the harness. I'm sure in due time you will, but so far so good, going from that to how she is now is something to make you proud of & so happy for her.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's great! Sometimes all it takes is a little time. You've done very well.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Patience and she'll get there in no time from the way she's progressing now!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh thats so cool!!!! im so happy for u and most importantly Quinn!! its great she feels so much safer giving into the love u have for her


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I've always had a real soft spot for Quinn, she's so scrawny and small next to the other tiels.

I think part of the transformation may have been because two nights ago I put Mozart and Jinx in with her and Harley. She loves them because they act like birds, as opposed to Harley, who ignores her and wants to be with his people. She's always liked having sprays, but now she hangs upside down and opens her wings like the other birds.

I've been out all day with a friend and I just got home and went in to check on the tiels, I put my hand in to give her a scratch and she hissed (more of a squawk than a hiss, really) but she let me scratch her head and didn't run away. She always at least makes a half-hearted attempt to get away, but this time she shuffled on the spot a little and stayed still.

It makes me so happy that she's getting to not be so fearful. The bird place I got her from is good, but with their aviary birds they do handle them with leather gloves and so Quinn's always hated hands. She's starting to learn hands can be nice and it's the best feeling in the world.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

how incredibly cool....glad tha tyou rescued that little girl...


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm glad too. She needs a bit of TLC because she has lasting problems from the malnurtiton she suffered but she's getting so much stronger. She's was really mum's rescue rather than mine, she found Quinn and convinced me to bring her home. I didn't realise how badly off she was until I got her back to my place.

She's had another few outings with the harness, including some walks in the garden. She's letting me give her cuddles and headrubs outside the cage now, for a few minutes at a time.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh im so glad to hear she is continuing to let u interact with her!!!! thats awesome...wtg Quinn!!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

They love going outdoors, from what I hear, so that is very encouraging!! So glad of the transformation!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

She's doing really well. I think they find it pretty overwhelming being outdoors at first, but they can't help but enjoy the breeze and the sun. I just wish we had some live grass for them to walk in, rather than dead grass and dirt from a lack of rain and anti-watering laws.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh i hear u there...its finally starting to rain here but of course that means cooler weather...


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

It was 33 degrees today. I wish we had some cooler weather, it'll give the grass a chance to grow, then I can take the birds out on sunny days.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Seriously?! 

It's been raining here non stop for nearly a week now.. it really sucks! I hope you get the cooler weather and we get your sun, lol. I can't wait 'til it's warm again, I haven't been able to go anywhere really because of the rain, and I can't stand being out in the rain, not to mention it's been really really windy too.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wow its been like 20 degrees here and rain...guess thats the joy of living on the east coast


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I do miss Armidale, it rained almost every day and I had occasion to wear a ski jacket in SUMMER.

Adelaide is just a dust bowl.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

We are just starting to warm up here in the north west. Three days in a row over 75 degrees. The weather report is for rain for the next couple of days. Well at least I got the lawn mowed!


----------

